# Frage zu Simrad CE 32



## bjoernderjaeger (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!!

Bei Ebay werden Im Moment öfter Kartenplotter mit Echolote von Simrad angeboten! Meine Frage... Was können die denn so? Insbesondere das Modell *Simrad CE 32 .  *Kennt das wer? Was für ne Software muss man für die Geräte haben und was kostet die??

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

LG

Björn


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Simrad CE 32*

moin björn #h

die c-32 modelle von simrad sind „ältere“ modellreihen, welche auch nur als festeinbaugeräte angeboten werden. simrad ansich baut sehr gute plotter. diese werden vorwiegend bei der berufsschiffahrt eingesetzt. das c-32er modell ist nen plotter mit DF-lot und benötigt für die navigation c-map-module, welche ab € 200 aufwärts zu haben sind. ich vermute aber mal, daß du für den preis, welche diese älteren modelle bei ebay erlangen, aktuelle plotter der lowrance-reihe kaufen kannst #h


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Simrad CE 32*

Danke Jirko... 

Genau das hatte ich mir nämlich überlegt.. Also meinst du das ein aktueller Lowrance Plotter mit Echolot besser ist als diese älteren Simrad modelle?!


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Simrad CE 32*

...ob was aktuelles besser ist, sei mal dahingestellt björn... auf alle fälle ist nen neues lowrancemodell leichter, mindestens genauso „preiswert“ und auch noch portable nutzbar! nen aktueller plotter aus der simradreihe ist für uns „2bis3malprojahrnachnorgejuckelnder“ eh´n büschen overdressed... die älteren modelle sind von den leistungsdaten her ungefähr dem der aktuellen plottermodelle von lowrance, eagle, humminbird & co. gleichzusetzen... rein preislich wirst du bei diesen „auslaufmodellen“ wohl auch bei dem kaufpreis eines lowrance-plotters landen (vermute ich einfach mal)... sind ergo alles argumente, die eigentlich gegen den kauf eines älteren simradmodells sprechen, zumal diese auch ne menge saft brauchen, um leuchten zu können ... ganz zu schweigen vom gewicht und dem umstand, daß z.b. das CE 32 nur mit nem finanziellen kraftakt portable umrüstbar ist (auch das ist allerdings nur ne vermutung meinerseits ) #h


----------



## Seehaeschen (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Simrad CE 32*

Seehase hatte das ce32 u. war immer zufrieden damit. Allerdings hat er voriges Jahr einen "rappel" bekommen u. dieses Gerät gegen das ce33 eingetauscht - Preis ca. 1200 Euro. Die c-map Karten sind ziemlich teuer. Alle Geräte waren/sind bei uns portabel. Wenn du genaueres wissen willst, werd ich heut abend deine Frage mal an Seehase weiterleiten. Besser wäre es, wenn ihr euch mal telefonisch unterhalten würdet - pm an mich. Ich kann nur soviel sagen, ein super Gerät u. sollte wie ein Baby behandelt werden  :q 
#h Seehaeschen


----------

